# Recipes for Goat Grain/ Chicken Feed combo?



## Pherbe85 (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone have a basic recipe or combo of goat/chicken friendly ingredients. 

I HAAAATE buying premixed feed for separate animals in fear of one getting into the other. Knowing they both essentially can eat the same grains (with separate vitamin/mineral supplements) makes me wonder what secret I'm missing.. so does anyone have a combo that you give BOTH your goats and chickens? 

My thoughts are some combo of Oats, Corn, BOSS, Barley. plus top dressing as needed for the goats. BUT WHAT COMBOS!! I am having such a hard time figuring it out. The chickens and turkeys free range. Goats will only get grain on the stand and get either awesome alfalfa or so so alfalfa/mix and chaffhaye. 
I'm new to goats so I'm trying to figure it out. Seems like since it's an "addition" to producers finding a chicken feed ration that could just be slightly mended when they are producing could be so easy. 


HELP!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 6, 2017)

Pherbe85 said:


> Anyone have a basic recipe or combo of goat/chicken friendly ingredients.
> 
> I HAAAATE buying premixed feed for separate animals in fear of one getting into the other. Knowing they both essentially can eat the same grains (with separate vitamin/mineral supplements) makes me wonder what secret I'm missing.. so does anyone have a combo that you give BOTH your goats and chickens?
> 
> ...


Goats and chickens have totally different feed requirements, so I would go with feeds specifically formulated for them. 

If goats eat chicken feed, they can die.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 6, 2017)

Unless you are working with a livestock nutritionist making your own mixture can be risky.
Often things seem fine at first but 3 years down the road is when you start seeing issues from improper imbalance.
Minerals are a supplement they are not sufficient for all the necessary nutritional requirements.This is why many still have to add in things like copper boluses or Rx Selenium.
There is a reason feeds are formulated for different species.
You will see some feeds that say multi species- in the long run however they lack something for each species.


----------



## Pherbe85 (Jul 6, 2017)

Green Acres Farm: I guess the chicken feed can kill a goat thing is actually one of my more pressing concerns. Which is why I was hopeful to come up with something safe for the goats that I could also feed the chickens. Like a goat grain mix... then with the chickens free ranging and getting a vitammil supplement that it would be sufficient for them. The goats will be getting high quality alfalfa or chaffhaye, plus a mineral block and only grain on the stand when producing. I know a lot of people do all alfalfa/pellets or chaffhaye only and get good results.. and very little grain for goats unless producing and needing the boost.. so why can't a "safe for goats" homemade 17% protein mix be a sufficient feed? I'm not arguing. I totally get the different nutritional needs thing.. just hoping somebody out there has some ideas... its hard to believe EVERYONE buys layer pellets, and a seperate goat mix and hasn't come up with a safe for goats feed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 6, 2017)

There isn't a single farm I know of that doesn't use layer feed for chickens and goat feed for goats.


----------

